# Taubenschwänzchen im Oktober im nördlichen Niedersachsen unterwegs



## Rexx_Kramer (22. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor wenigen Minuten eine unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art:

In unserem Schmetterlingsflieder, der noch einzelne helle __ Flieder zum besten gibt, habe ich eben -natürlich wie immer ohne Fotoapperat und vollkommen unerwartet- ein __ Taubenschwänzchen entdeckt, welches szusammen mit einzelnen Bienen auf der Suche nach Nahrung ist.

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das komische Gefühl, dass die Insekten immer länger unterwegs sind:
Hummeln habe ich zwar jetzt nur noch selten gesehen aber die Bienen sind noch unterwegs und das hier nun auch noch eines der bei uns wie erwähnt sehr seltenen Taubenschwänzchen unterwegs ist macht mir dann doch irgendwie Sorgen.

Wir haben gerade einmal 12 Grad, es ist bedeckt und nach einer stürmischen Nacht noch recht windig und eigentlich sehen wir hier oben (ca.50 Km südwestlich von Hamburg) diese Kerlchen eigentlich erst seit 2 Jahren. Aber auch dann nur 1-2x im Jahr (bei uns erstmals 2018,2019 gar nicht und nun wieder 2020).

Ich möchte jetzt keinesfalls "Herumschwurbeln" (was für ein Wort) aber wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Sind die Insekten gefühlt auch länger unterwegs oder sieht Ihr plötzlich auch so seltene Tierchen? Wir sind seit knapp 2Jahren dabei, unseren Garten insektenfreundlich umzugestalten und haben insbesondere in diesem Jahr auch schon den erhofften Zulauf von Insekten bemerkt, der Schmetterlingsflieder steht aber schon ein paar Jahre länger und das Taubendingens ist wie erwähnt neu.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)

Salü Andre

Durch die Klimaveränderung stehen wir schon länger in einem Wandel. 
Vieles zieht nach Norden weil da die Bedingungen passender sind.
So kommt es immer wieder vor das es der ein oder anderen Pflanzenart oder auch Tierart aufs Mal bei uns passt. Vor einigen Jahren war das vielfach noch nicht der Fall. 
https://www.planet-wissen.de/natur/klima/phaenologie/pwiefremdeartendurchklimawandel100.html
Da müssen wir durch und wachsam sein, was wir in unserem Garten zulassen und was es auszurotten gilt. 
Da kommt eine gewaltige Herausforderung auf uns zu.
Teils haben kleine unscheinbare Blümchen das Zeugs zum Killer der die Menschheit unfruchtbar macht. Denke da zb. ans schmalblättrige __ Greiskraut, welches letztes Jahr erstmals bei uns aufgetaucht ist. 
Lg Patrik


----------



## Ida17 (22. Okt. 2020)

Hey André,

das ungute Gefühl kommt nicht von ungefähr. Die Winter ziehen immer mehr in das Jahr rein, der Mai diesen Jahres war so kalt, dass manche Pflanzen nachts wieder zugedeckt werden mussten.
Letztes Jahr war es ein schlimmer Anblick die Glanzmispeln in voller Blüte zu sehen, doch kein einziges Insekt hat sich in die Kälte und Nässe gewagt 
Was mir auch komisch vorkommt ist, dass ich zu dieser Jahreszeit mehr Schmetterlinge an den verbleibenden Blüten (under anderem auch Fliederreste) sehe, als im Sommer.
Auch sonst brummt und summt es noch an den letzten Sonnenblumen wie verrückt, selbst vereinzelte __ Wespen wollen einen noch piesacken.

Das __ Taubenschwänzchen kommt seit etwa 4 Jahren auch zu uns in den Garten, abends ist es gerne an den Schmucklilien unterwegs.
Naja, hier hingehören tut es nicht, auch wenn es noch so possierlich ist


----------



## dizzzi (22. Okt. 2020)

Wir haben uns die Suppe eingebrockt. Vielleicht ist es schon zu spät zum auslöffeln.
Ich habe in Köln auch schon seit ca. 2 Jahren die __ Taubenschwänzchen im Garten.
Aber die Wetterfrösche sagen ja einen unltraharten, kalten Winter voraus...


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2020)

also, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hieß es früher Goldener Herbst oder auch Altweibersommer im Oktober und teilweise November Anfang.
Und zu der Zeit hingen überall diese blöden Spinnennetze rum und man hatte die ständig ins Gesicht bekommen.
Aber das hieße ja auch das es zu dieser Zeit besonders viele Insekten gab, welche die __ Spinnen fressen wollten.


----------



## dizzzi (22. Okt. 2020)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen brutal. Aber wenn das stimmt, dass die Natur sich durch Corona etwas erholt, dann ist doch etwas gutes an diesem Mist.
Ich hoffe so sehr, dass es die Billigfluglinien danach nicht mehr gibt.
Aber die Geschichte hat es ja gezeigt. Der Mensch ist auf einer gewissen Art und Weise unbelehrbar...

Ich habe aber auch leicht reden. Ich hatte schon vor Corona die Möglichkeit Homeoffice zu machen.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Okt. 2020)

Also nun unkt hier mal nicht so rum  

Meine Oma hatte am 14.10. Geburtstag und gefeiert haben wir immer das Wochenende darauf. Es kam nicht nur einmal vor, dass wir dann auf der Terrasse gesessen haben und uns die __ Wespen den Kuchen streitig gemacht haben. Aber auch da war es. wie dieses Jahr, vorher immer mal kurz kalt.

Ja, das Klima verändert sich merklich, aber das ein oder andere ist nicht ganz neu. 

P.S. Die __ Taubenschwänzchen finden es auf unserer geschützten Terrasse im __ Geißblatt auch noch toll...


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2020)

Hallo!
Hier im Brandenburger Land sind alle Marienkäfer wieder aus der Versenkung auferstanden. 
Was für ein gewusel an Fenster und Türen. 

Sogar die Katze fragt, ob sie ihr Winter Fell wieder ablegen soll.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Okt. 2020)

hallo Andrè,
wir sind auch so knapp 50 km südlich von HH daheim, aber auf der anderen Seite der A7.
Vor 3 Jahren hatten wir erstmalig __ Taubenschwänzchen im Garten, sie taten sich gütlich an den Hängegeranien.
Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher keines gesehen, dafür hatten wir vor 1 Woche noch vereinzelt Honigbienen und reichlich
__ Tagpfauenauge im Garten an den Herbstastern. Wir hatten aber auch noch 20 - 21°C ....


----------



## hessi (28. Okt. 2020)

Hab heute auch ein __ Taubenschwänzchen gesehen,es flog bei uns in der Kfz Werkstatt umher.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich zum ersten mal ein Taubenschwänzchen gesehen hab,das war Anfang der 80er im Urlaub,als wir am Bahnhof von Oberstdorf im Allgäu auf den Zug gewartet haben,konnte damit nichts anfangen,dachte erst es sei ein Kolibri.
Mit Smartphone und Google war damals noch nichts.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sogar die Katze fragt, ob sie ihr Winter Fell wieder ablegen soll.



gestern auf der letzten Fahrradtour des Jahres, mit dem 22 Jahre älteren Senior die letzen 80 Kilometer die Lahn runter und rüber ans Deutsche Eck in Koblenz (die Akkus von den E-Bikes der Eltern mußten vorm "Winterschlaf" ja noch entladen werden)  konnte man auch noch mal meinen es wird noch mal Frühling. Neben einigen Schmetterlingen - __ Tagpfauenauge und __ kleiner Fuchs auch 2 Taubenschwänze und ein __ Admiral -  waren im untersten Lahntal auch die Vögel wieder wie bekloppt am vö... (äh, zwitschern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (19. Nov. 2020)

....und gestern, am 18.11., hatten wir in unserem -wohlgemerkt- insektenfreundlichen Garten immer noch einzelne Hummeln, Bienen und Tagpfauenaugen "am Start".

Einfach faszinierend.


----------

